# Early Canadian Goose Season!!!



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll be shooting the doves


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll Be sleeping in!!!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I am going tomorrow. Never hunted early season for them. It has always been after deer season so I am pretty exited right now.


----------



## Swiper65 (Aug 29, 2012)

goose season opens up to day but I cant go:angry:


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i went and shot doves this morning and only got 1


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I just got back. Saw only a flock of geese but they were too far. But the doves were amazing. The most doves I've ever seen! I limited out.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

wishin i could of went today but everyone i waterfowl hunt with was busy today


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I'll be shooting the doves


Me and my buddy got 14 yesturday


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

The geese didn't show up like planned, but we saw about a 100 Wood Ducks and man, they were landing 5 yards in front of us. Hopefully we can hunt them in October. The dove hunting was very, very slow and the shooting was poor on my part, but we shot some. The heat and little to no wind, didn't help.


----------

